# créer  réseau avec 3 macs dont G3 OS9.2.2



## macpapyguy (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je cherche à implanter un réseau de trois Macs : iMac 24" el capitan, iMac 21" high sera et mac G3 OS 9.2.2 reliés par câble ethernet sur boiter HUB.
Le réseau marche bien avec les deux premiers mais malgré tous mes efforts la connexion du G3 n'aboutit pas . 
La connexion internet marche sur chaque ordi; le 24 voit bien le 21 et vice versa, aucun des deux ne voit le G3. NetgearGenie, en place sur le 21" détecte parfaitement les trois ordinateurs avec leurs adresses IP déterminées via DHCP.
 Sur le G3,Appletalk est activé; partage fichier/ réglages: le possesseur, le mdp, le nom de l'ordinateur et l' adresseIP sont OK; partage ficher/utilisateur et groupe: le nom du possesseur du 21" est OK. Le partage du DD est précisé , lecture:écriture entre possesseur,(G3) et utilisateur (21")
 Mais dans la liste des appareils connectés au 21", le mac G3 n'apparait pas, alors que tous les autres abonnés au réseau  sont là.
 Ou est l'erreur ou l'oubli? Ou tout simplement la connection d' un G3 avec Mac OSX.10 ou plus est impossible sans un logiciel supplémentaire genre Netpresenz sur le G3 ????
 Note: pour réaliser cette configuration, je me suis inspiré du § 14 du livre de D.Pogue ainsi que du post  " créer réseau iMac 333 et Mac Pro"  MG de Nov 2008; apparemment sans succès!!
 Merci pour toute aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Novembre 2020)

Salut,

Je ne suis certainement pas le plus à même pour te conseiller sur ton pb…

-Dans un premier temps, je vérifierai si tout marche bien au niveau réseau (même si Netgear genie voit tout l’monde…)
Dans le Mac G3, fais un ping sur les 2 iMac pour voir si c’est bon.
Si c’est bon, le pb se situe au niveau des protocoles de communication.

Je ne connais pas le G3, mais si il utilise uniquement apple talk, ça ne marchera pas avec les iMac qui eux utilisent SMB/CIFS, et AFP
Pour que ça marche, il faudrait pouvoir implémenter sur l’iMac, un outil pour prendre en compte Apple Talk (peu probable que ça existe…)
Ou alors un outil pour que le G3 utilise SMB comme protocole de communication.  À tout hasard, j’ai trouvé ce lien qui parle de faire communiquer OS9  et  Windows 98 en SMB via un logiciel (Dave ou MacSoho) installé sur le Macintosh.





						Windows 98 et Mac OS 9 en réseau - Aidewindows.net
					






					www.aidewindows.net
				



D’accord, c'est windows, mais SMB est un protocole commun aux deux mondes. Il y a une petite chance pour que ça marche.

Autrement, pour faire communiquer le G3 avec les autres, il reste FTP (Netpresenz ou un autre)


----------



## macpapyguy (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour Polo,
Je ne sais pas faire un ping depuis le G3, ne trouvant pas un "utilitaire de réseau" dans le DD du G3
Par contre j'ai un explorateur de réseau qui m'indique 2 éléments: apple talk et réseau local. En selectionnant /réseau local/ bouton réseau/: j'ai le choix "connexion à idisk"  ou " connexion à... " si je clique sur ce bouton, on demande de préciser l'adresse de réseau du serveur et si je tape 192.168.1.1 (adresse du Hub)/ puis connecter/, le g3 se plante  immédiatement, fenêtre grise. Il faut le redémarrer !!
Le ping (10) depuis le 21" en direction du G3 est OK: 100% et O,5mms
J'ai téléchargé Netpresenz sur le 21"; je vais le transférer sur le G3. Le lien proposé est hyper intéressant car il propose un tuto détaillé pour configurer le G3, installer Netpresenz et le configurer. Merci pour cette info qui pourrait amener la solution.
Essais cet après midi, à suivre.


_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Vu que c'est surtout le G3 qui semble en cause, on déplace le tout dans "Classic Mac"...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2020)

Le problème vient du protocole utilisé : smb sur les Mac récents, afp sous OS 9 (et OS X "PPC"). À priori, le protocole AFP (AppleTalk) a été abandonné à partir de High Sierra, mais le smb est utilisé, il me semble depuis Lion ou Mountain Lion. 

Il devrait donc être possible de communiquer avec le G3 depuis le Mac sous El Capitan en y activant AppleTalk dans les préférences réseau, mais pas depuis le Mac sous High Sierra.


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2020)

Perso, je passe par Sheepshaver, bon c'est une étape supplémentaire, mais ça a le mérite de fonctionner.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Novembre 2020)

L'autre solution c'est de mettre un petit Raspberry sur le réseau, avec A2SERVER dessus, il sera vu comme un serveur par tous les Mac sur le réseau, de MacOS 6 à Mac OSX (je suis sous Mojave et ça marche, sur le MacPlus en Système 6 aussi).





						AppleSharePi2
					

Un serveur AppleShare sur Raspberry Pi




					gpbmaccollection.online.fr
				




Le plus long c'est de l'installer, après ça marche tout seul, même sans écran ni clavier (avec VNC).
Ensuite, tu as un serveur AppleShare dédié, pour y mettre tout ce que tu veux à disposition des 3 Macs, des fichiers, des sauvegardes, etc...


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'autre solution c'est de mettre un petit Raspberry sur le réseau, avec A2SERVER dessus, il sera vu comme un serveur par tous les Mac sur le réseau, de MacOS 6 à Mac OSX (je suis sous Mojave et ça marche, sur le MacPlus en Système 6 aussi).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
La solution Netpresenz qui installe un serveur FTP sur le mac G3 suppose aussi l'installation d'un client FTP sur mac 24" et 21"as évident du tout.... Et puis cette solution n'est-elle pas limitée à des échanges de fichiers?
Apple talk, selon mes recherche de ce matin, a été abandonné après OS X. 5 ( qui fut le dernier).. Il n'est pas sur El Capitan; on trouve cependant sur partage fichiers ( activé) une option  partage fichiers via AFP, option cochée.... sans résultats. 
Je commence à désespérer. Mon objectif, ouvrir, exploiter, quitter des applications présentes sur le G3 depuis le 24" ou le 21", s'éloigne manifestement.
Resterait la solution Rasberry, mais alors là cela m'est parfaitement inconnu !!!
 Comment faire un ping depuis le G3 en direction des Mac 21 et 24 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> ...
> Resterait la solution Rasberry, mais alors là cela m'est parfaitement inconnu !!!
> ...


Moi aussi, avant de découvrir cette solution, je n'avais jamais touché à un Raspberry ;-) et je suis plutôt réfractaire aux lignes de commande ;-))
C'est pas si compliqué que ça, surtout si tu reste en ethernet. Un Raspberry pi2 d'occaz sur LBC c'est pas cher, 10/20€, ça vaut le coup d'essayer. Et un serveur AppleShare c'est bien pratique.


----------



## pershing78 (17 Novembre 2020)

A2server marche en effet très bien, si on a pas de Raspberry on peut le monter sur une  machine virtuelle via le logiciel OracleVM VirtualBox. l'image A2server est à télécharger ici http://ivanx.com/a2server/a2server_virtualbox.html

 Je me sers de cette machine virtuelle sous Windows mais disponible sous Mac et cela  fonctionne très bien.

Je crois que vous avez un NAs Synology, comme il prend en charge le protocole AFP il suffit de créer un dossier par ex "Macintosh"  sur le syno, avec un compte utilisateur dédié et ensuite sur le G3 accéder au serveur en entrant l'ip du syno (style 192.168 etc...) et le nom de l'utilisateur + mot de passe. Comme cela vous pourrez accéder aux fichiers partagés via le Syno sur tous  vos MACS. 

Pour les imprimantes LASER EN réseau on peut créer dans le même genre une machine virtuelle SOUS  Microsoft server 2003 (en installant le protocole AFP) il peut aussi remplacer A2server et le spooler d'impression sera visible sur le G3 en sélectionnant  l'imprimante "LASER WRITER 8". J'imprime de cette façon avec mes vieux mac  sur ma Brother laser. !

après il y a le  FTP avec un logiciel  comme Transmit ....

Sous Windows le graal c'est Acronis File Connect (mais la licence vaut 500 €!) il crée sous Windows un server AFP hyper paramétrable (il change le nom des fichiers trop longs par ex pour les vieux classic). Je l'ai testé 30 jours sniff c'est le top !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






ici exemple avec un Quadra 700 sous Macos 8.1  . Dans l'ordre (GSFILES) pour le A2server, (Serveur) pour le syno, et (serveur2003) pour l'impression.


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour les suggestions; Mais il y a un grand mais: Grace à vous, j'ai beaucoup appris, je sais aussi que le chemin à faire pour comprendre ce système et le maitriser sera encore très long. Compte tenu de mon niveau actuel de connaissance en Mac, la mise en application d'une solution implique un tuto détaillé  avec toute explication pour les sigles employés ...etc.  Je regarde vos propositions avec espoir mais je ne sais pas les mettre en oeuvre sans directives détaillées.
 Rappel du but: ouvrir, exploiter, des applications calcul/simulation présentes sur le G3 depuis le 24" ou le 21", imprimer les résultats d'exploitation,( sachant que je n'ai pas d'imprimante compatible Mac OS 9.2.2). Echanger des fichiers entre Macs
 Ce qui est acquis:
- Dans le  réseau actuel, la connexion internet marche sur chaque ordi; le 24 voit bien le 21 et vice versa, aucun des deux ne voit le G3. NetgearGenie, en place sur le 21" détecte parfaitement les trois ordinateurs ,le Synology et autres abonnés. avec leurs adresses IP . La réception et l'émission des messages est effectives  depuis chaque ordinateur.
 - L'explorateur de réseau sur le G3 ne voit ni le 21 ni le 24.

Appel Talk ne servira a rien; il est donc désactivé sur le G3 et absent sur les autres.
Polo 35230 proposait un test pour confirmer que le Pb est un Pb de protocole. Le test de Ping a été fait dans le sens 21/24 vers G3, résultat OK mais pas dans l'autre sens, d'où: comment faire un ping depuis le G3 en direction des Mac 21 et 24 .... et s'assurer que l'on est bien devant un Pb de protocole.
  La question pendante: Comment prendre la main du G3 depuis le 21" ??
 Bonne soirée.


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2020)

Si l'idée est de faire tourner une appli du G3 sur un des autre (El Cap ou HS), c'est mort…

Sauf en passant par le partage d'écran. Ce qui est possible.
Mais là, c'est le G3 qui ferra le boulot, et on a toujours le souci de passer des fichiers du G3 aux autres…


----------



## baron (18 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Si l'idée est de faire tourner une appli du G3 sur un des autre (El Cap ou HS), c'est mort…
> 
> Sauf en passant par le partage d'écran. Ce qui est possible.
> Mais là, c'est le G3 qui ferra le boulot, et on a toujours le souci de passer des fichiers du G3 aux autres…


A ce compte-là, autant installer directement une machine virtuelle sur un des deux Mac récents, avec un système Mac OS 9 et les logiciels qu'on veut…


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Novembre 2020)

Il faudrait essayer la solution de Pascal77 
Le test facile à faire:
-Sur le G3, activer Apple Talk (AFP est une couche d’Apple Talk)
-Sur iMac « El Capitan », activer AFP dans les préférences réseau
Je ne suis pas sous El Capitan, mais ça devrait être sous:
Préférences système—Partage—partage de fichiers—Puis cocher partage via AFP (laisser le partage via SMB actif)


----------



## pershing78 (18 Novembre 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il faudrait essayer la solution de Pascal77
> Le test facile à faire:
> -Sur le G3, activer Apple Talk (AFP est une couche d’Apple Talk)
> -Sur iMac « El Capitan », activer AFP dans les préférences réseau
> ...


ca ne marchera pas la version AFP n'est pas la même, cela donne cette erreur, il doit y avoir peut être une méthode mais je ne la connais pas.
par contre bizarrement sur un NAS (synology ) ,sous Windows 10 avec Acronis file connect  ou via Windows Server 2003 qui prend en charge le protocole Apple ca fonctionne.


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Novembre 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il faudrait essayer la solution de Pascal77
> Le test facile à faire:
> -Sur le G3, activer Apple Talk (AFP est une couche d’Apple Talk)
> -Sur iMac « El Capitan », activer AFP dans les préférences réseau
> ...


Bonjour, merci à vous.
   Sur G3 Apple talk activé, connexion Ethernet, Réglages:<aucune zone disponible>; adresse apple talk: definie par utilisateur, *Non cochée. *Configuration enregistrée.
  Toujours sur G3: controle rubrique information système: Apple talk installé, activé; partage fichier activé, réseau 65280, noeud 128, port réseau actif: ethernet intégré; adresse: 00.0a.27.e0.22.5a; routeur: *non disponible.*
   TCP/IP connexion ethernet, conf manuelle; adresse IP/masque/ routeur: cases remplies; adresse serveur nom et domaines: cases vides.
   Sur 24: partage fichiers: activé; dossiers partagés: public admin (24") et Pierre (21"); *Pas de trace d'Auguste (G3*) lecture/ecriture. partage fichiers SMB coché, partage fichiers AFP coché.
 Résultats: Rien G3 invisible depuis 21" ou 24". Après redémarrage: idem !! Shi... (en anglais).
Est ce que c'est parlant?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2020)

Depuis le Mac sous El Capitan, dans les préférences "réseau", quand tu cliques sur le bouton "Avancé …", tu dois (peux pas vérifier, je n'ai plus rien entre Snow Leopard et High Sierra) avoir un onglet "AppleTalk", qui comporte entre autres une case à cocher "Activer AppleTalk". à partir de là, tu auras une chance de voir le G3 au moins depuis ce Mac. 

Autre solution, essayer de te passer du G3 en testant si ton logiciel sous OS 9 fonctionne sous SheepShaver (émulateur OS 9 gratuit qui fonctionne sous OS X). Si ça fonctionne, tu auras en outre l'avantage de faire fonctionner ce logiciel bien plus rapidement que sur le G3. Je viens de vérifier, il existe même une version "64 bits" de SheepShaver, maintenant, il se trouve ici.

Par contre, il te faudra régresser un peu sur le plan système, SheepShaver ne supporte que du système 7.5.2 à Mac OS 9.0.4, ni 9.1, ni 9.2.x ne sont supportés


----------



## pershing78 (18 Novembre 2020)

*pour partager des fichiers* 

Connecter en câble le G3 sur votre box internet 

mon os est en Anglais mais les menus sont les mêmes

Activer Apple Talk dans "Pomme" Control Panel - Apple Talk - connexion via et préciser ETHERNET (ici je suis sur alternate car sur mon quadra j'utilise une daynatport en SCSI)
ok Sauvegarder la config




ensuite "pomme" control panel, TCP/IP

aller dans le menu Edit choisir "User mode" en bas et cliquer sur "advanced"  cela a pour effet de pouvoir modifier les zones
	

		
			
		

		
	




remplir Subnet mask : en général 255.255.255.0 mais à vérifier sur l'interface de votre box
router adresse : souvent 192.168.0.1 il s'agit de l'adresse de la plateforme, sur orange je crois que c'est 192.168.1.1 à vérifier
name server adress : il s'agit des adresses DNS (souvent 2) à voir sur l'interface de la box

*Vous pouvez reprendre les paramètres présents dans les 2 autres mac dans le menu réseau  (se sont les mêmes)*

ensuite on ferme le menu et on sauvegarde, il demande en général si vous voulez activer le TCP/ip en permanence , cocher oui

Voilà redémarrage du G3 et ensuite si on on  vérifie --- pomme control panel Tcp /ip et là normalement l'adresse ip du G3   doit apparaitre genre 192.168.0. un chiffre (c'est l'adresse ip de votre g3)

menu pomme file sharing mettre Start bien évidemment

vous ne pourrez pas accéder aux autres mac via le protocole AFP 

menu pomme chooser (sélecteur) appleshare , on clic sur server ip , entrer l'adresse ip du server (un NAS par exemple)
les mots de passes si il en faut
Si A2server présent il suffit de clic dessus , en invité et sélectionner GSFILES




pour le partage FTP il faut un server FTP, sur mon quadra 68k j'utilise FTPd




connection via Elcapitan 




et voilà depuis El capitan j'accède à tous les fichiers sur le quadra 700


----------



## pershing78 (18 Novembre 2020)

pour l'inverse cad se connecter au MAC via le g3 sous FTP il faut activer le serveur FTP sous El capitan
ouvrir le terminal et taper sudo -s launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ftp.plist
ensuite vérifier en tapant  ftp localhost
.... prêt doit s'afficher
ensuite on peut installer un logiciel comme Transmit sur le G3 et là on accède au mac sous el capitan


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis le Mac sous El Capitan, dans les préférences "réseau", quand tu cliques sur le bouton "Avancé …", tu dois (peux pas vérifier, je n'ai plus rien entre Snow Leopard et High Sierra) avoir un onglet "AppleTalk", qui comporte entre autres une case à cocher "Activer AppleTalk". à partir de là, tu auras une chance de voir le G3 au moins depuis ce Mac.
> 
> Autre solution, essayer de te passer du G3 en testant si ton logiciel sous OS 9 fonctionne sous SheepShaver (émulateur OS 9 gratuit qui fonctionne sous OS X). Si ça fonctionne, tu auras en outre l'avantage de faire fonctionner ce logiciel bien plus rapidement que sur le G3. Je viens de vérifier, il existe même une version "64 bits" de SheepShaver, maintenant, il se trouve ici.


 El capitan:/.../bouton "avancé": pas d'onglet à cocher "activer Apple talk". Exit !!
La solution Sheepshaver me fait un peu peur. Avant de tenter cette solution ,je pense à la suivantion:
 Passer le G3 en Mac OS X.3.9, dernière version qui supporte "Classic" et "OS 9.2.2" en espérant que mon programme Mathcad 6 veuille bien y tourner, en supposant aussi que je pourrais transférer des fichiers de OS9 à OSX.3.9 et par là, les imprimer,- (car je trouverai une imprimante compatible X.3.9)- et les envoyer par mail et peut être, on peut rêver, arriver à connecter le G3 boosté X.3.9 au réseau, ceci pour la forme !


----------



## macpapyguy (18 Novembre 2020)

A Pershing 78 et ses deux posts:
*Step:*
_-remplir Subnet mask : en général 255.255.255.0 mais à vérifier sur l'interface de votre box
router adresse : souvent 192.168.0.1 il s'agit de l'adresse de la plateforme, sur orange je crois que c'est 192.168.1.1 à vérifier
name server adress : il s'agit des adresses DNS (souvent 2) à voir sur l'interface de la box_
Pas de pb pour les deux premiers. Pour adresse serveur de nom une seule adresse au dos la box, du type A4.08.F5.72.6F82 .
Problème: le serveur de nom n'accepte que des chiffres! Faut-il répéter 192.168.1.1 ? J'essaie;
*Step *_pomme /sélecteur/ appleshare/ adresse serveur,_J'arrive donc au bout du tuto  après avoir mis l'adresse du serveur 192.168.1.1 et "connecter"; réponse : connexion en cours, c'est long puis, répons finale: le serveur ne réponds pas
Où ai-je fait une erreur?
J'ai trouvé: en mettant l'adresse NAS de mon Synology j'arrive au résultat  et ça y est depuis le G3 j'ai accès aux dossiers du Synoloy. Et comme je peux lire Synology depuis le 21 " Je peux transférer les dossiers de l'un à l'autre.
 Pour transférer un résultat de simulation acquis sur le G3, je fais alors une copie d'écran et c'est elle que je transfére. Bien entendu, je ne peux pas prendre depuis le 21" la main sur le programme de simulation dans le G3. 
* C'est cependant un excellent résultat.*
Merci Pershing, non, grand merci pour le détail du tuto et ta patience continue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> La solution Sheepshaver me fait un peu peur. Avant de tenter cette solution ,je pense à la suivantion:
> Passer le G3 en Mac OS X.3.9, dernière version qui supporte "Classic" et "OS 9.2.2" en espérant que mon programme Mathcad 6 veuille bien y tourner,


Bon, alors, d'expérience, je peux te dire que SheepShaver est très stable, et il est aussi à noter que si tout ne tourne pas dessus, certains logiciels ne tournant pas sous "Classic" tournent sans problème sous SheepShaver. Un exemple : Omnis 7.5, un générateur d'application multi plate-forme en L4G (donc pas "une bricole") ne veut rien savoir sous Classic, mais est parfaitement opérationnel sous SheepShaver. Microsoft Office, c'est le contraire. Par ailleurs, si Mathcad tourne sous SheepShaver, ça t'évitera tes manips hasardeuses pour passer les résultats du G3 aux Mac Intel, puisque tu pourras le faire tourner directement sur ces derniers.


----------



## baron (19 Novembre 2020)

Plutôt que faire une copie d'écran, installe le pilote d'impression PrintToPDF.

Explications : https://metral.info/sites/default/files/creer_pdf_gratuitement.pdf


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> A Pershing 78 et ses deux posts:
> *Step:*
> _-remplir Subnet mask : en général 255.255.255.0 mais à vérifier sur l'interface de votre box
> router adresse : souvent 192.168.0.1 il s'agit de l'adresse de la plateforme, sur orange je crois que c'est 192.168.1.1 à vérifier
> ...


de rien, content d'avoir pu vous aider
la solution de passer pas le Syno est la plus efficace et la plus simple.
après vous pouvez essayer la méthode via FTP mais plus lourd à mettre en œuvre.
pour l'impression vous pouvez installer https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/adobe-acrobat-pdfwriter-30
placer le fichier Acrobat pdfwriter dans System Folder, extensions (copier coller) redémarrer le G3
il crée sur le G3 une imprimante virtuelle PDF. après installation dans pomme, selecteur, choisir "Acrobat pdfwriter" comme imprimante par défaut, valider et ensuite lorsque vous lancer l'impression via Mathcad cela crée un fichier PDF que vous pouvez transférer sur le Syno....


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

ce soir je vous montrerai comme prendre le contrôle du G3 via un serveur client VNC


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Novembre 2020)

baron a dit:


> Plutôt que faire une copie d'écran, installe le pilote d'impression PrintToPDF.
> 
> Explications : https://metral.info/sites/default/files/creer_pdf_gratuitement.pdf


PrintTo PDF chargé, décompressé, placé dans "extensions"...redémarrage. Le sélecteur  montre  l'icône attendue.
Tout semble OK; je vais essayer de transférer un dossier Mathcad , - et non plus une capture- vers SynologY mais..
 Impossible de démarrer Mathcad,cause annoncée: "QuicktimeLib" introuvable
 Apple talk s'est déconnecté, impossible à connecter car:" OTGlobalLib introuvable"!! Sherlock ne trouve, rien la corbeille ne le contient pas. TCP/IP est fermé ; impossible à ouvrir pour la même raison... Partage fichier fermé, impossible à ouvrir car: "File sharingLib" introuvable.
Il y a longtemps que je n'avait pas vu un b... pareil. A l'aide !!! je ne touche plus à rien.


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> ce soir je vous montrerai comme prendre le contrôle du G3 via un serveur client VNC


Alors ça, ce serait le pied !! 
Mais pour l'heure, je suis dans le kaka, voir plus haut.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Novembre 2020)

C'est bien MathCad Plus 6 que tu utilises sur ton G3 ?

Sur MacintoshGarden il précise que ça marche dans SheepShaver PC mais pas Mac :-(





						Mathcad Plus 6.0 - Macintosh Garden
					

Fairly sure that the last Mac version ever was 6.1, the enclosed update doesn't appear to do anything - so this could already be at 6.1 (see SN on splash screen above). It is included here for reference only (delete?).




					macintoshgarden.org
				



J'ai essayé rapidement et effectivement il ne veut pas se lancer :-(

Mais avec Basilisk II (émulation Quadra en système 8.1) ça marche. À creuser si tu veux avoir tout sur ton iMac ;-)


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Alors ça, ce serait le pied !!
> Mais pour l'heure, je suis dans le kaka, voir plus haut.


je comprends, il faut essayer d'enlever printopdf qui est une vieille appli instable sur os 9. (prendre acrobat pdfwriter 3 à la place)
démarrer le g3 en gardant appuyer les touches shift du clavier (celle avec les flèches vers le haut)
le mac va démarrer sans les extensions
si tout se passe bien revenir dans system folder, extensions et supprimer tout les fichiers printopdf
ensuite redémarrer normalement ... que se passe t il?


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est bien MathCad Plus 6 que tu utilises sur ton G3 ?
> 
> Sur MacintoshGarden il précise que ça marche dans SheepShaver PC mais pas Mac :-(
> 
> ...


en effet Mathcad fonctionne bien sous macos 8.1 sur mon quadra 700 après 2/3 warning (version d'Apple shared library )lors du premier démarrage ca tourne.
sous 9.2 aussi sur un G4. donc si ca déconne sur le g3 maintenant ca doit venir d'ailleurs ... 


.


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> je comprends, il faut essayer d'enlever printopdf qui est une vieille appli instable sur os 9. (prendre acrobat pdfwriter 3 à la place)
> démarrer le g3 en gardant appuyer les touches shift du clavier (celle avec les flèches vers le haut)
> le mac va démarrer sans les extensions
> si tout se passe bien revenir dans system folder, extensions et supprimer tout les fichiers printopdf
> ensuite redémarrer normalement ... que se passe t il?


Diagnostique: bon; remède: efficace. Conclusion tout est en ordre. Reste à remplacer PrintTo PDF
Dans MathCad, quand on veut sauvegarder une étude, on a le choix du type: Mathcad+files ou Rich text format.
 Je viens de faire un essaie transfert Rich text format qui se fait bien. Le document, arrivé sur le 21", est complet pour le texte mais les équations et les figures ont disparues; Ce n'est donc pas  bon.
 Je cherche donc pdfwriter 3. 
Merci, docteur!


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est bien MathCad Plus 6 que tu utilises sur ton G3 ?
> 
> Sur MacintoshGarden il précise que ça marche dans SheepShaver PC mais pas Mac :-(
> 
> ...



C'est bien Mathcad plus 6 qui est en place sur ma bécane Ce logiciel a toujours parfaitement tourné sur mon Mac professionnel qui devait être sous OS8 ou moins, puis sur mon mac perso G3DVSE, année 2000, d'abord sous OS9 - (ça allait beaucoup plus vite)-  puis OS9.2.2


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Diagnostique: bon; remède: efficace. Conclusion tout est en ordre. Reste à remplacer PrintTo PDF
> Dans MathCad, quand on veut sauvegarder une étude, on a le choix du type: Mathcad+files ou Rich text format.
> Je viens de faire un essaie transfert Rich text format qui se fait bien. Le document, arrivé sur le 21", est complet pour le texte mais les équations et les figures ont disparues; Ce n'est donc pas  bon.
> Je cherche donc pdfwriter 3.
> Merci, docteur!


cool comme je le mentionnais plus haut  Acrobat pdfwriter3 est disponible sur macintosh garden cf le lien plus haut . pour tester vos nouvelles connaissances vous pouvez via le g3 ouvrir classilia il est disponible sur http://www.macintoshrepository.org/624-adobe-acrobat-pdfwriter-4-0
ce site désactive le ssl donc vous pouvez y accéder du g3.  il va cependant afficher une alerte mais clic sur ok et hop (dépensez quelques euro si vous voulez un accès complet au site)






voilà on y est, à télécharger et copier sous system folder, extensions


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

après donc direction le sélecteur sous pomme et choisir l'imprimante acrobat pdf writer par défaut
ici exemple avec un fichier word




ca prend un peu de temps
ensuite on retouve le pdf




	

		
			
		

		
	
que vous pouvez mettre sur le Syno et ensuite l'imprimer via votre mac 21


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

*Tuto pour accéder au G3 via El Capitan*

à noter il existe bcp de logiciels bien évidemment, mais les 2 ci dessous fonctionnent 

*sous le G3* il faut installer un server VNC, perso j'utilise celui ci 

chromivncserver à télécharger ici par ex http://www.macintoshrepository.org/33305-chromivnc

décompresser le dossier sit,  un fichier vncPatches va apparaitre dans le dossier de décompression , à mettre dans system folder, extension.

ensuite redémarrer le G3

_si on utilise un mac classic sous 68k il existe des patchs à télécharger sous macintosh garden_

revenir dans le dossier de l'appli, et lancer chromivnc pour la première utilisation,

entrer le nom du server genre g3 par exemple
indiquer un mot de passe 

et ok

le server démarre et on obtient ceci




noter l'adresse ip du G3 dans mon cas 192.168.0.23

ensuite sur El Capitan (dans l'exemple je suis sous une machine virtuelle, c'est bcp plus fluide en réel)  il faut télécharger vnc viewer 6.20.817 ici
https://www.realvnc.com/fr/connect/download/viewer/macos/

c'est gratuit

l'installer

et le lancer

il va demander l'adresse du server, indiquer celle du G3 (192.168.0.23 dans mon cas) et entrer le password insérer plus haut dans le G3 au moment de l'installation de chromivnc. Il indiquer que la connexion n'est pas cryptée mais on s'en fout....

une fenêtre s'ouvre et on accède à l'écran du G3 (plus ou moins rapide en fonction du cpu du G3 et de la connexion internet)
sur mon G4 mono c'est plutôt fluide, sur un quadra 700 ca rame..... je vais essayer sur un se/30




ensuite on peut ouvrir un programme ici mathcad plus......




faire finalement pleins de trucs

il y a parfois des plantages mais dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt cool


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Novembre 2020)

Tu peux aussi mettre MathCad 6 sur l'iMac HighSierra pour l'utiliser avec Basilisk, imprimer avec Acrobat Printer dans un fichier pdf et l'ouvrir dans Aperçu. Je viens de le faire (sur Mojave), c'est pas très compliqué.


----------



## macpapyguy (19 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> après donc direction le sélecteur sous pomme et choisir l'imprimante acrobat pdf writer par défaut
> ici exemple avec un fichier word
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, j'y suis presque . Acrobat PDFWriter est dans le sélecteur, comme ci-dessus dans le tuto.
 je  sélectionne l'imprimante fictive. Par ailleurs, un petit dossier (tableau) est prêt en sous tache, je le sélectionne; immédiatement l'imprimante acrobat se retire et si je clique: /Fichier/imprimer/, s'affiche: "aucune imprimante sélectionnée" Et ça se mord la queue!
Note: dans la fenêtre à droite d'Acrobat, il ya un choix possible " Back ground Printing" On ou Off. il est sur Off et je ne sais pas le faire passer sur On. Est ce là les solution du PB?


----------



## pershing78 (19 Novembre 2020)

si l'imprimante virtuelle pdf a été installée on obtient cela "sélecteur "









	

		
			
		

		
	
impression ici un vieux word


----------



## baron (19 Novembre 2020)

Désolé pour la mauvaise expérience avec PrintToPDF. Je l'ai pourtant utilisé sans souci pendant des années avec Mac OS9 avant de disposer d'Acrobat Distiller. (Et ce n'est pas une « vieille application » : sa dernière mise à jour remontait à 2008.)
Mais c'est vrai que les conflits d'extensions étaient chose courante et souvent mystérieuse…

Dans mon souvenir, PDFWriter était plutôt adapté aux logiciels de traitement de texte mais pas tant pour les programmes graphiques (vectoriels notamment) ?

Si tu as des difficultés, il y a aussi la possibilité d'imprimer dans un fichier PostScript (via le pilote LaserWriter 8). Ensuite, tu le liras facilement avec Aperçu dans Mac OSX.
(Les fichiers .ps sont très volumineux mais maintenant que tu peux les transférer d'un Mac à l'autre, ce n'est guère un problème…)


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Novembre 2020)

pershing78 a dit:


> si l'imprimante virtuelle pdf a été installée on obtient cela "sélecteur "
> Voir la pièce jointe 199733
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour à Tous;
Le sélecteur donne la bonne image, seule différence, il n'y a ici que l'imprimante virtuelle Acrobat., aucune autre n'est physiquement en place et les extensions Epson désactivées depuis belle lurette.
 Chose remarquable, l' imprimante virtuelle sélectionnée, un clic *n'importe où* sur le bureau la dé-selectionne ! Bizarre;


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Novembre 2020)

baron a dit:


> Désolé pour la mauvaise expérience avec PrintToPDF. Je l'ai pourtant utilisé sans souci pendant des années avec Mac OS9 avant de disposer d'Acrobat Distiller. (Et ce n'est pas une « vieille application » : sa dernière mise à jour remontait à 2008.)
> Mais c'est vrai que les conflits d'extensions étaient chose courante et souvent mystérieuse…
> 
> Dans mon souvenir, PDFWriter était plutôt adapté aux logiciels de traitement de texte mais pas tant pour les programmes graphiques (vectoriels notamment) ?
> ...


 Y a pas à être désolé! En pougnagant sur ces PB depuis 3 semaines, je sais maintenant combien c'est difficile surtout avec ces vieux objets de 20 ans. 
 Je reçois toujours avec plaisir les conseils des anciens et le progrès est évident.. J'espère que l'option Acrobat  PDF Writer sera opérationnelle bientôt.


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu peux aussi mettre MathCad 6 sur l'iMac HighSierra pour l'utiliser avec Basilisk, imprimer avec Acrobat Printer dans un fichier pdf et l'ouvrir dans Aperçu. Je viens de le faire (sur Mojave), c'est pas très compliqué.
> Voir la pièce jointe 199699


L'idée est séduisante, de plus la solution a l'air de fonctionner; j'ai Mathcad +6 sur un CD piraté, cadeau de mes collègues à mon départ en retraite. En 2007 ou 8, après l'achat d'un G5, j'avais essayé de l'implanter sur cette nouvelle bécane; Echec, parcequ'il me fallait un Mdp - que je n' ai  pas, bien sur- pour finaliser l'installation.
 Pour moi, implanter MathCad sur High Sierra où EL Capitan c'est:

téléchargez ce logiciel Mathcad, ou bien faire le pari de le transférer du G3 au 21" sur clef USB ou via SynologY est peut être risqué.
m'appuyer sur un tuto détaillé,- Basilisk, qu'est ce?- et la suite...
 Pour le moment la solution avec le G3 est en vue, à quelques adaptations supplémentaires près..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Basilisk, qu'est ce?- et la suite...


Basilisk II est le petit frère de SheepShaver, contrairement à ce dernier qui émule un Mac PPC, Basilisk II émule un Mac 68K, sinon, il est développé par la même équipe que SheepShaver. Il est vrai que nombre d'applications qui ne fonctionnent pas sur l'un fonctionnent sur l'autre, notamment des applications dites "FAT" (CàD qui contiennent les deux codes, 68K et PPC).

Si MathCad 6 fonctionne sous Basilisk II, ça reste la solution la plus simple, puisqu'elle te permet (si j'ose dire) de retirer le G3 des termes de l'équation !


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Novembre 2020)

VICTOIRE !!!
Quelle est la solution trouvée à ce problème de sélecteur fou?
 J'ai viré Acro PDFWriter 4 et remplacé par *Acro PDFWriter 3. *Cette version est deux fois plus lourde que la 4, va comprendre pourquoi! Mais c'est bon à savoir, le résultat est là..
 Bon, j'ai largement dépassé le WAF , il est prudent de reprendre quelque occupations domestiques.
 En tous cas, le réseau est en place et je ne sais comment trop vous remercier, vous tous qui m'avez tenu la main.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Novembre 2020)

macpapyguy a dit:


> L'idée est séduisante, de plus la solution a l'air de fonctionner; j'ai Mathcad +6 sur un CD piraté, cadeau de mes collègues à mon départ en retraite. En 2007 ou 8, après l'achat d'un G5, j'avais essayé de l'implanter sur cette nouvelle bécane; Echec, parcequ'il me fallait un Mdp - que je n' ai  pas, bien sur- pour finaliser l'installation.
> Pour moi, implanter MathCad sur High Sierra où EL Capitan c'est:
> 
> téléchargez ce logiciel Mathcad, ou bien faire le pari de le transférer du G3 au 21" sur clef USB ou via SynologY est peut être risqué.
> ...


Si tu veux, je zip le dossier Basilisk2 (avec MacOs 8) où j'ai installé MathCad 6 pour faire le test et je te mets à dispo un lien pour le télécharger sur ton iMac sous High Sierra, avec un petit tuto pour configurer les préfs de Basilisk.


----------

